# Just intonation



## Sean Reilly (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi everyone, what a splendid site!

I have two questions, the second will come later, in terms of what exactly I will need beyond a product such as Spitfire or Cremona strings, & a keyboard or computer.

The first question is more pertinent.

I would be requiring the software to learn to hear counterpoint better. I want to buy a string quartet package, or a general package that has strong string quartet.

My problem is a direct quote below, superbly discussed here 

Use Pythagorean Intonation most of the time, particularly for all melodies, scales, and arpeggios. Use Just Intonation for double stops and for chords in string quartets. Pianos are tuned in equal temperament. Violinists should only adjust to piano pitches if both instruments are playing the same pitch for a long duration.

How does the software get around this issue?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Sean Reilly (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi, I checked your search facility & it seems there is so much there I can learn on above issue. So please no need to answer me - it is clear already that this issue presents a massive problem.


----------



## dormusic (Sep 21, 2020)

It doesn't. And it should. I've thought so for ages. The problem is, of course, the subjectivity and human nature of these choices and it's replication via algorithm. 
I even tried to experiment with noteperformer, manually tuning the first example chord (Shostakovich) in this demo. (0:13).


----------



## Sean Reilly (Sep 21, 2020)

I'd like to use for ear training. I guess I'll just have to try to find way on the piano. Never mind.


----------

